# Te+Ni and Movies



## incision (May 23, 2010)

I'm not sure the love of movies is function related. Although not a movie buff compared to many, I do love movies.

The only movie genres I can't take are horror or zombie movies. They freak me out.


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> My kind of movies too. I also like anything with a good court case, or prisons.


Have you seen Prison Break? I thought it was amazing. 



L'Empereur said:


> "Engaging" is synonymous with "enjoyable", is it not?


Yes, yes it is. :laughing:



Duo said:


> I'm not sure the love of movies is function related. Although not a movie buff compared to many, I do love movies.
> 
> The only movie genres I can't take are horror or zombie movies. They freak me out.


Agreed. I don't like anything scary or gorey. Why do you think functions and movie love are unrelated?


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

MrShatter said:


> Agreed. I don't like anything scary or gorey. Why do you think functions and movie love are unrelated?


My friends span many types where they all love movies too. But I can see how functions might impact on movie genre preferences. As an example, my ESTJ friend prefers more concrete movies like biographies or real life reenactments. Fantasy/sci-fi movies like Inception or LOTR, leave her cold and disinterested, where they're some of my all-time favourites.


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

Duo said:


> My friends span many types where they all love movies too. But I can see how functions might impact on movie genre preferences. As an example, my ESTJ friend prefers more concrete movies like biographies or real life reenactments. Fantasy/sci-fi movies like Inception or LOTR, leave her cold and disinterested, where they're some of my all-time favourites.



What do some of your other typed friends like?


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

MrShatter said:


> Have you seen Prison Break? I thought it was amazing.
> 
> 
> Yes i have, it was amazing. My favorite would be Shaw Shank. I really enjoyed the movies based on John Grisham, especially the ones based on murders and court cases. I'm obsessed with serial killings and murder...yikkes. I've read just about every true crime story ever written. I follow every murder trail on either the internet or TV. My favorite channel is either discovery and nature, or HLN, crime and court news. Damn , i should have been a detective.


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> I should have been a detective.


It's never too late!  I loved Shaw Shank, and I just recently saw Bonnie and Clyde, that was very good, if you haven't seen that. When did this obsession begin?


----------



## Ozymandias (May 6, 2011)

MrShatter said:


> Do you guys have xNTJ friends that love movies? I know 4, no, make that 5 (The fifth person is an actor ) NTJs that dedicate their spare time to watching/discussing/stalking movies.
> 
> What exactly do you guys find so intriguing about them?


I don't have other NT friends either. 

What inteagues me about movies is that; you have an idea, in the form of a motion picture that contains so much information. you can spend a lot of time just decoding all of it, figuring out the hidden meanings here and there. Granted the movie is a good one of course. I don't waste my time on mind numbing action movies, but ones that get you thinking. I'll take inception for example, there is SO much to decode in that movie and we can perseive things that the director intended us to see (or not) in so many different ways. 

A simple question like " Did the top fall" could keep a curious/inquisitive person guessing for days. Futhermore I like movies that project memes so effectively we adapt them to our daily culture ex: "i'll be back"... " red pill or blue pill" ... "you shall not pass". These are all famous lines to movies that almost every american/canadian would pick up on and in fact we now use these simple movie lines in our day to day speech.

Hope I gave you the answer you were looking for 

cheers


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

Ozymandias said:


> I don't have other NT friends either.
> 
> What inteagues me about movies is that; you have an idea, in the form of a motion picture that contains so much information. you can spend a lot of time just decoding all of it, figuring out the hidden meanings here and there. Granted the movie is a good one of course. I don't waste my time on mind numbing action movies, but ones that get you thinking. I'll take inception for example, there is SO much to decode in that movie and we can perseive things that the director intended us to see (or not) in so many different ways.
> 
> ...


Lol, yeah thank you!

Bye


----------



## Organized Chaos (May 11, 2011)

I have a friend who's an INTJ, and he and I both love movies. We prefer movies that are well made, well written, and well executed, but he's much more picky on these fronts than I am.

We both write as well, and his are far more amazing. He just told me the idea for a short story he had and it was downright Poe-ish.


----------



## Ozymandias (May 6, 2011)

Duo said:


> My friends span many types where they all love movies too. But I can see how functions might impact on movie genre preferences. As an example, my ESTJ friend prefers more concrete movies like biographies or real life reenactments. Fantasy/sci-fi movies like Inception or LOTR, leave her cold and disinterested, where they're some of my all-time favourites.


I like your type of movies


----------

